# gnomemeeting-0.94.1

## dice

I get this when trying to emerge gnomemeeting...

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O3 -o gnomemeeting common.o callbacks.o gdkvideoio.o gnom

emeeting.o connection.o endpoint.o menu.o toolbar.o pref_window.o sound_handling

.o videograbber.o config.o ldap_window.o main_window.o gatekeeper.o ils.o cleane

r.o misc.o chat_window.o druid.o urlhandler.o vfakeio.o tray.o tools.o -Wl,--exp

ort-dynamic -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/lib  ../lib/.libs/libgnomemeeting.a -L/usr/lib -

L/var/tmp/portage/openldap-2.0.25-r2/work/openldap-2.0.25/libraries -lresolv -lr

esolv -lresolv -lresolv -lresolv -lresolv -lresolv -lresolv -lresolv -L/usr/X11R

6/lib /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so -lm -ldl -lpthread -lSM -lICE /usr/lib/libbonobou

i-2.so -lpthread -lm -ldl /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so -lm -ldl /usr/lib/libgnom

e-2.so -ldl -lpthread -lm /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so -lm /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0

.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so

-ldl /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so -ldl -lm /usr/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.so /usr/li

b/libpangox-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so -ldl -lm -ldl -lpthread /usr/lib/lib

gnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so -ldl -lpthread -lm -lrt /usr/lib/libbonobo-

2.so /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.so -lm -ldl -lpthread /usr/lib/libbonobo-activ

ation.so -lm -ldl -lpthread /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so -lpthread -ldl /usr/lib/libpo

pt.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lm -lz /usr/lib/liblinc.so -lpthread /usr/lib/libgmod

ule-2.0.so -ldl -ldl /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpth

read -lpthread /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lm -lm -lm -lresolv /usr/lib/libSDL.so -

lm /usr/lib/libesd.so /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so -lm -lX11 -lXext -lvga -ldl -lpth

read -lopenh323 -ldl -lpt -lpthread /usr/lib/libspeex.so -lm -lresolv /usr/lib/l

ibldap.so -lssl -lcrypto /usr/lib/liblber.so -lresolv -lresolv

/usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so: undefined reference to `FT_Set_Hint_Flags'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [gnomemeeting] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnomemeeting-0.94.1/work/gnomemeeting-0.94.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnomemeeting-0.94.1/work/gnomemeeting-0.94.1'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/gnomemeeting-0.94.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -108, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

I've also tried 0.92.1, 0.93.0, and 0.93.1 but they all fail differently.  Searched the forums and didn't see anyone with a problem like this, so I'm stumped  :Sad: 

Here's some version info that might be relevant:

```

entropy gnomemeeting # gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.2

Copyright (C) 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

entropy gnomemeeting # glib-config --version

1.2.10

entropy gnomemeeting # gnome-config --version

gnome-libs 1.4.2

```

----------

## pjp

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## mglauche

problem does not seem to be gnomemeeting but pango/freetype/xft. do you have the xft-2.0 ebuild installed ? Running gnome 2.1.x ? try unmerging xft-2.0 if you have it, then remerging freetype and pango ..

----------

## dice

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> problem does not seem to be gnomemeeting but pango/freetype/xft. do you have the xft-2.0 ebuild installed ? Running gnome 2.1.x ? try unmerging xft-2.0 if you have it, then remerging freetype and pango ..

 

I did have XFT 2.0 installed, and didn't have the full GNOME suit installed, just gnome-libs 1.4.2 and some other deps of various random apps I use.  I tried removing xft and recompiling pango, but I still get the same error.  I have modified my USE so that it now includes "-xft" and have an emerge -eu gnomemeeting running right now, we'll see how that turns out.

----------

## dice

The emerge -eu gnomemeeting seems to have fixed it.  I suspect that it was freetype causing the problems, but I recently changed my CFLAGS so re-compiling a bunch of stuff doesn't bother me.

----------

